# Boston Police "Interview"...



## FiXXXer024 (Dec 1, 2004)

Well I got my card from Boston saying I was selected to come in for an interview before the 30th of June. I went in today in this swealtering heat thinking it would be a standard sit-down interview so of course I'm all dressed up looking like Texas Highway Patrol with the black shades, mustache and white shirt/black pants combo. I get to the plaza, park at the Reggie and walk over in this God awful heat thinking my profuse sweating as I walk into this interview might be a bad thing. I get there and it's literally talking to a detective at the info desk, checking two boxes and signing twice that I'll accept appointment. He asked me if I'd ever done this before, I said no. I filled out a background release card and he hands me a sheet saying to come for candidate orientation on July 9th and in 10 minutes I'm done and out the door. WTF? Anyhow, the fact that it wasn't what I thought it would be aside, now I'm faced with another unknown; the orientation.

Ok, so to my question. The sheet says drug test and applications will be administered so that's self explanatory. What else should I expect out of this? Am I supposed to come to this dressed up or in athletic attire (i.e. expect PAT's and medical checks)?

Thanks...


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

ooohhh boy that sux, that card can be misleading. just remember for future refrence or to pass on to others- You always have to sign the list first. but hey better safe than sorry. good luck though.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

FiXXXer024 said:


> Well I got my card from Boston saying I was selected to come in for an interview before the 30th of June. I went in today in this swealtering heat thinking it would be a standard sit-down interview so of course I'm all dressed up looking like Texas Highway Patrol with the black shades, mustache and white shirt/black pants combo. I get to the plaza, park at the Reggie and walk over in this God awful heat thinking my profuse sweating as I walk into this interview might be a bad thing. I get there and it's literally talking to a detective at the info desk, checking two boxes and signing twice that I'll accept appointment. He asked me if I'd ever done this before, I said no. I filled out a background release card and he hands me a sheet saying to come for candidate orientation on July 9th and in 10 minutes I'm done and out the door. WTF? Anyhow, the fact that it wasn't what I thought it would be aside, now I'm faced with another unknown; the orientation.
> 
> Ok, so to my question. The sheet says drug test and applications will be administered so that's self explanatory. What else should I expect out of this? Am I supposed to come to this dressed up or in athletic attire (i.e. expect PAT's and medical checks)?
> 
> Thanks...


Hey FiXXXer, that stinks. I went and signed the list in shorts and a polo shirt. Although, I kinda already knew that nothing was going to happen that day.

As far as orientation, I am going on july 8th and I will be wearing a suit. Think about it, with so many people vying for academy slots, any little edge can help. Wearing a suit shows that you are taking this serious and you are very interested. Several hundred people will be going to a couple of these "orientation" sessions. If you can stand out by wearing a suit.....why not?

As far as the medical and PAT, not just yet. I am pretty sure that we will be getting our background packets and given a deadline on when to turn them in. I think that they will go to sit down interviews etc. from there. If you pass, then the med, psych amd PAT in a few months. Good Luck!!!!


----------

